# Ghost in the shell (2017)



## bushido95 (Mar 12, 2017)

Is anyone else looking forward to The Ghost in the Shell Movie? What are your thoughts on the live action take of the anime series?


----------



## Atarian (Mar 13, 2017)

They're gonna totally ruin it.

Scarlett Johanssen as Major Kusanagi? Really?


----------



## tobiam (Mar 13, 2017)

I agree with the other commentators. The trailer actually made me a bit sad.

While personally I am not a big Anime fan Ghost in the Shell is an incredible movie, also because it is a strong contrast to big western movies, esp. for taking time for the right parts.

What makes me sad about this is that many people might see the new movie before they see the original and since it is the kind of movie to make you thinking, knowing the general plot probably takes a lot from this kind of experience.

So if anyone here wants to watch it. I wanna give you a tip and say that, even if you are like me and dislike anime: Give the original a shot, before(!) you see the new movie. Your time won't be wasted.


----------



## Rod Myers (Mar 13, 2017)

as stated above, "Scarlett Johanssen as Major Kusanagi? Really?" though I'm open to the possibility.

now to see it when it's released and go from there


----------



## bushido95 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm going into it with an open mind. I've seen the original GITS Movie and to be honest I really enjoyed it. Let's just hope it doesn't end up being another DragonBall Evolution lol


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 13, 2017)

For me the whole GiTS saga ended when Spielberg took over. I'm a huge fan (even got an original manga with many thanks to my gf who picked it up on her vacation in Japan) which started with picking up the original movie on DVD and then slowly expanding my collection a bit. I was super excited when Stand Alone Complex came out and thanks to the power of the Internet I was able to follow it even though it wasn't being aired outside Japan.

Of course I made sure to pay my credits. A few years later it finally released on DVD and I was also able to buy into it in Holland and that resulted in me picking up the 2 seasons (first special edition, which also got me t-shirts and OST CD's and such), but I got the 2nd season regularly because... it was enjoyable (and good!) but... Not enough to spend a lot of money again 

Anyway, I also saw the latest series 'Arise' and although it was decent enough I didn't really like it. Too many loopholes, too much stuff which didn't add up when compared to the originals (example: Kusanagi was already considered wizard class in her teens, yet in 'Arise' she keeps finding herself getting hacked. That made no sense to me and I also thought it made her look weaker than she actually is).

As to the movie: I'm going to totally ignore it. I have no prejudice about the actress and solely going on her looks and the few words I heard I think she's not that bad. But I don't think they're going to do the franchise justice. Take for example the scene where she jumps through the glass. Allegedly nude. That scene is plain out stupid and I can't help feel that the only drive is the "noodie bit" and not so much storyline. I mean: in the original Kusanagi also too off her clothes so that she could use her therm-optic camouflage. But that didn't magically turn off the moment she jumped through a window. Basically only water would short circuit things (as can be seen in the chase scene from the original movie).

Then we have the scene where Kusanagi's body is getting maintenance (so I assume). That too simply doesn't add up to the whole storyline, not even in the time (or setting) of the original movie. Kusanagi would never allow herself to become that exposed and/or vulnerable. It simply doesn't add up to the original character build up. Not at all.

And of course the scenes which they desperately tried to re-create one-on-one from the animated movie. Even up to a point where I can't help think things become ridiculous. It's a bit too much for me, overdoing it.

Most of all: the drive. There is no drive here to make things better, the main drive here is money. Further monetizing an already popular franchise. That did not apply so much to the original authors. Meaning: they didn't try to milk it dry. Basically we had 2 main movies, a 2 season spin-off series which also had an associated movie (Solid State Society, one of my favourites). And that was basically it. I know plenty of fans would really have wanted a 3rd or 4th season of S.A.C. yet not doing that (stopping at your peek) also kept it great.

I can't help feel that all this excessive stuff will only weaken the whole storyline and franchise.

To quote: "_Overspecialise, and you breed in weakness. It's slow death..._"


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 31, 2017)

It opens in theaters today. I have not read the books, nor seen the movie; yes, I am quite interested!

Rather than trying to compare or analyze ahead of time, I will go.


----------



## tobiam (Mar 31, 2017)

People who watched seem to say it's bad, so will wait for free tv or so.


----------



## scottro (Mar 31, 2017)

As for the whitewashing, I saw a little you tube clip where someone interviewed some younger Japanese people, who thought the flack about the whitewashing was silly. 






I do remember Japanese folks getting angry that Attack on Titan didn't have white actors, as the characters are all supposed to be European, save for one half Asian girl. (Who was played by a woman who was only half Japanese which irritated some more folks there.)

I just watched the one anime movie, which was, to me, Ok, but not great.  I probably won't watch this unless my wife wants to go see it, in which case we will. Not because I think it will be terrible--it's gotten mixed reviews, but sounds to me that it's pretty close to the anime movie, so I'd probably enjoy it enough to not mind going. (Wow, that came out badly--I mean, that while it's not something I like enough so that I'd make the effort to see it, if my wife wanted to go, I would probably like it well enough.)


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 4, 2017)

The storyline behind this movie is already well-established, and it is quite remarkably well written. Character development is great. So, when you add 3D graphics, special effects and violence you take the story to a larger dimension - maybe much more powerful than was necessary. Alot of eye candy. I don't think it ruined the great storyline, it enhanced the storyline.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll look for some reports as to what it is, but given the spare time situation I have (hello little ones ) I am pretty unlikely to go somewhere to watch it.


----------



## scottro (May 2, 2017)

So, I came across this article with Japanese-American actresses discussing Ghost In The Shell, far different than the clip I linked above, pointing out differences in culture.  I thought that despite the age of this post, those who did post might find it interesting reading. Though, as  the movie didn't do well at all, it is perhaps less relevant.

WARNING:  Spoilers and some obscene language.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...esses-dissect-movie-whitewashing-twist-990956


----------



## LawnDude (May 16, 2017)

BSD-Kitsune said:


> Not looking forward to it. The original will always be superior. They white-washed Kusanagi



Wow. Racist much?


----------



## kpedersen (May 16, 2017)

They set themselves up for "white washing". In the original she was apparently meant to have been made from American parts (so she would likely look American). In the film they changed the plot so she was Japanese just so they could then proceed to "white wash".

They should have given her a beard so they can "UNIX(-like) wash" her


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2017)

I liked it better than Lucy and some of her other movies.


----------

